# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Dorothy Parker

## Veshtrusja

Parathenie nga libri Dorothy Parker - Complete Poems

Dorothy Parker ka lindur ne 22 gusht te 1893. Femijeria e saj nuk ishte nje e lumtur per te. E ema i ka vdekur e re, dhe Dorothy ska patur marredhenie te mira midis te atit te saj dhe njerkes se saj. Edukimin e saj e ka filluar ne nje konvikt Katolike ne Manhattan perpara se u dergua ne New Jersey te Miss Dana's Academy in Morristown. Ne vitin 1916 Frank Crowninshield i dha Parker-it nje pozite editoriale te _Vogue_. Nje vite me vone ajo shkoi te shkruante per _Vanity Fair_, ku ajo do te perfundonte si nje kritike te teatrit. Po te njejtin vit ajo takoi dhe u martua me Edwin Pond Parker II, nga i cili u divorsua pak vite me vone. Ishte ne _Vanity Fair_ ku Parker takoi rrethin shoqeror me te cilin ajo do te formonte Algonquin Round Table, rrethin literar te famshem te New Yorkut. Ne vitin 1925 Parker filloi te shkruante tregime te shkrutra per revisten _The New Yorker_.  Marredheniet e saja me kete reviste do te zgjasnin, here-pas-here, deri me 1957-en. Ne 1930-at Parker udhetoi jashte. Ishte ne Europe ku takoi Alan Campbell, me te cilin ajo u martua ne vitin 1934. Cifti u divorsua ne vitin 1947 por u rimartua ne 1950, per te qendruar bashke deri ne vdekjen e Campbell-it ne vitin 1963. Gjat ksaj periudhe ne jeten e saj, Parker vazhdoi te botonte vepra, duke perfshire ketu _Enough Rope_ (1926), _Sunset Gun_ (1928), _Laments for the Living_ (1930), dhe _Death and Taxes_ (1931). Vepra e saj e fundit ishte _Ladies of the Corridor_, te cilen e ka shkruar bashke me Arnaud d'Usseau, publikuar me 1954. Ajo vdiq ne 7 korrik 1967.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Marre nga i njejti liber permendur me siper:

*The Red Dress*

I always saw, I always said
If I were grown and free,
I'd have a gown of reddest red
As fine as you could see,

To wear out walking, sleek and slow,
Upon a Summer day,
And there'd be one to see me so,
And flip the world away.

And he would be a gallant one,
With stars behind his eyes,
And hair like metal in the sun,
And lips too warm for lies.

I always saw us, gay and good,
High honored in the town.
Now I am grown to womanhood....
I have the silly gown.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Parker eshte e njohur per satiren e saj....

*Experience*

Some men break your heart in two,
Some men fawn and flatter,
Some men never look at you;
And that cleans up the matter.

vajza si mendoni ju per kte? :p :D

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Comment*

Oh, life is a glorious cycle of song,
A medley of extemporanea;
And love is a thing that can never go wrong;
And I am Marie of Roumania.

----------


## s0ni

> vajza si mendoni ju per kte? :p :D


V...  pse s'na thua ti nga experienca jote hehe
C'kemi?!

----------


## oiseau en vol

Wow ! Sinqerisht, kjo pjese me poshte me ka perpire te terin ! Çfare ngarkese emocionale ! Nuk e njihja me pare kete autore, por them se do te nuk ndalem ketu me te, aq me teper qe autorja paska qene nje mendje e rralle dhe me nje ton ironik te pashembullt. Ky pasazh me poshte eshte nder me te bukurit qe kam lexuar se fundmi. Eshte ne anglisht dhe me poshte perkthimi im ne shqip, por sigurisht i perkthyer nga frengjishtja.

Faleminderit Veshtruse per kete terheqje vemendje mbi kete autore.


Dorothy Parker, A Telephone Call, in _The Portable Dorothy Parker_, 1944.

Please God, let him telephone me know. Dear God, let him call me now. I wont ask anything else of You, truly I wont. It isnt very much to ask. It would be so little to You, God, such a little thing. Only let him telephone now. Please God. Please, please, please.
	If I didnt think about it, maybe the telephone might ring. Sometimes it does that. If I could think of something else. Maybe if I counted five hundred by fives, it might ring by that time, Ill count slowly. I wont cheat. And if it rings when I get to three hundred, I wont stop; I wont answer it until I get to five hundred. Five, ten, fifteen, twenty, twenty-five, thirty, thirty-five, forty, forty-five, fifty.  Oh, please ring. Please.
	This is the last time Ill look at the clock. I will not look at it again. Its ten minutes past seven. He said he would telephone at five oclock. Ill call you at five, darling. I think thats where he said darling. Im almost sure he said it there. I know he called me darling twice, and the other time was when he said good-bye. Good-bye, darling. He was busy, and he cant say much in the office, but he called me darling twice. He couldnt have minded my calling him up. I know you shouldnt keep telephoning themI know they dont like that. When you do that, they know youre thinking about them and wanting them, and that makes them hate you. But I hadnt talked to him in three days. And all I did was ask him how he was; it was just the way anybody might have called him up. He couldnt have minded that. He couldnt have thought I was bothering him. No, of course youre not, he said. And he said hed telephone me. He didnt have to say that. I didnt ask him to, truly I didnt. Im sure I didnt. I dont think he would say hed telephone me, and then just never do it. Please dont let him do that, God. Please dont.


_Propozim përkthimi_
nga Oiseau en vol

Ju përgjërohem, Zot, bëni që ai të telefonojë tani. Jini i mirë, Zot, bëni që ai të telefonojë tani. Nuk do tju kërkoj asgjë tjetër më, ju betohem, asgjë tjetër. Nuk është ndonjë gjë e madhe kjo dhe ju do tju kushtonte kaq pak, Zoti im, kaq pak ! Por bëni që ai të telefonojë tani. Ju lutem, Zoti im, ju lutem, oh, ju lutem.
Po sikur të mendoja diçka tjetër, ndoshta telefoni do të binte. Kjo ndodh nganjëherë. Sikur të mendoja tjetër gjë ah sikur të mundja ! / Sikur të ndaloja të mendoja mbi këtë Ah sikur të mundja vetëm të mendoja diçka tjetër ! Ndoshta po të numëroja deri në pesëqind pesë e nga pesë, telefoni do të kishte kohë të binte deri atëherë. Do të numëroj ngadalë. Dhe pa bërë me hile. E nëse do të ndodhë që ai të bjerë kur unë të jem në treqind, nuk do të ndalem ; nuk do të përgjigjem para se të jem në pesëqind. 5 10 15 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 oh, ju lutem, bëni që të tingëllojë, ju përgjërohem.
Eshtë hera e fundit që e shikoj këtë pendul ore. Është ora shtatë e dhjetë. Ai pati thënë që do të telefononte në orën pesë. « Do të të thërras rreth orës pesë, e dashur. » Më duket se kështu më tha : « e dashur ». Jam pothuaj e sigurtë se këtë ma tha pikërisht atëherë. Më kujtohet që më ka thënë « e dashur » dy herë dhe hera e dytë ishte kur më tha mirupafshim : « Mirupafshim, e dashur. » Ai është mjaft i zënë dhe ai nuk mund të thotë gjithçka që dëshiron në zyrë, por më kujtohet që më tha « e dashur » dy herë. Nuk besoj që kjo ta ketë mërzitur që unë i telefonova. E di që nuk duhet kaluar koha duke u telefonuar burrave. E di që ato e kanë tmerr këtë. Nëse e bëjmë këtë, ato janë të bindur që ne varemi prej tyre, që nuk mund të bëjmë pa to dhe ato ju urrejnë për shkak të kësaj. Por po bëheshin tre ditë që nuk ia kisha dëgjuar zërin ! Dhe e kam thirrur vetëm për ta pyetur sesi shkonte, çdokush mund ta kishte bërë këtë. Nuk është e mundur që kjo të mos i ketë pëlqyer. Ai nuk ka mundur të mendojë që unë po i vete pas. Veç kësaj, ai ma tha vetë : « Jo, jo, sigurisht që jo », ai ma tha këtë. Dhe ai ka shtuar që do të thirrte përsëri. Ai nuk ishte i detyruar të ma thoshte këtë. Nuk i kisha kërkuar asgjë, fare asgjë. Kjo më kujtohet shumë mirë. Nuk besoj sidoqoftë që ai do të thoshte se do të më thërriste kur ai nuk e ka patur ndërmend ta bëjë këtë ? Ju lutem, bëni që ta kem gabim unë, Zoti im, ju përgjërohem. »

----------


## oiseau en vol

_I urrej bebet, ato më kujtojnë mamin
I urrej njerëzit, ato kanë dhuntinë të më nxehin
E urrej familjen, ajo më jep dhimbje stomaku
I urrej fillestarët, ato shkelin ritmin tim
I urrej bashkëshortet, tepër njerëz kanë të tilla
E urrej alkoolin, ai më jap lakmi
E urrej seksin, ai më rraskapit
I urrej vegjetarianët, ato më hapin oreksin
I urrej ata që presin, ato më godasin ndërmjet neuroneve
E urrej bukurinë, ajo ndez mërinë time
I urrej të dashuruarit, ato më kthejnë të trishtuar
I urrej të tjerët, ato më ngacmojnë
I urrej mizogjinët, ato më bëjnë të shpërthej
I urrej pemët, ato më kujtojnë vdekjen
E urrej telefonin, ai zgjon angushtitë e mia
I urrej llogaritarët, ato më japin alergji
E urrej ergonominë, kjo më jep kontraktime
E urrej teatrin, ai ha kohën time të gjumit

Brisqet të presin ; lumenjtë janë të lagësht ;
Acidet të bëjnë më njolla ; ilaçet të japin therje ;
Revolverët nuk janë legalë ; nyjet e lira zgjidhen ;
Gazrat kanë erë të keqe. Më mirë të vazhdojmë të jetojmë_

----------


## Veshtrusja

soni, sikur te kisha une eksperience sdo isha duke lexuar Parkerin ;)...
asgje ne vecanti, si i kalove pushimet? :)

oiseau, pasazhin e keni perkthyer shume shume bukur (edhe pse nga frengjishtja dhe jo direkt nga anglishtja). do kisha deshire te dija ne cfare periudhe gjat jetes se saj e ka shkruar ate ajo... thjesht per kuriozitet

ndersa kete poemen e fundit e kam lexuar edhe me pare. e _fuqishme_!

ju pershendes te dyve

----------


## s0ni

V.. pushimet e dimrit me pelqejne me shume se te veres, bukur i kalova.  Ti u bashkove me te gjithe pjestaret e familjes dhmth ate vogelushen e pe lol..
Keto ditet po i marr si zvarre, lash nam se keq isha ne fall sem.. e ngarkuar dhe keq tani qe i kam te lehta. Per LSAT ke filluar te mesosh :( what a pain they are!


_Wow ! Sinqerisht, kjo pjese me poshte me ka perpire te terin ! &#199;fare ngarkese emocionale!_ 
seriozisht kur e lexova mu duk sikur e kisha perballe kete vajze qe rri e pret ti bie telefoni dhe s'me vinte gje tjeter ne mendje vecse ti bertisja "kape ate dreq telefoni dhe bjeri vete numrit te djalit, airhead lol" 


Kjo vjersha me pelqeu si nga fillimi deri ne fund ku e perfundon me ironi.

*Fulfillment*

For this my mother wrapped me warm,
And called me home against the storm,
And coaxed my infant nights to quiet,
And gave me roughage in my diet,
And tucked me in my bed at eight,
And clipped my hair, and marked my weight,
And watched me as I sat and stood:
That I might grow to womanhood
To hear a whistle and drop my wits
And break my heart to clattering bits.

----------


## Hyllien

Ne fundjave po lexoja nje permbledhje letrare (Prentice Hall Literature Platinum) ne te cilen tek shembujt e poezive satirike ishte edhe poezia e meposhtme e D. Parker:

*One Perfect Rose*

A single flow'r he sent me, since we met.
All tenderly his messenger he chose;
Deep-hearted, pure, with scented dew still wet -
One perfect rose.

I knew the language of the floweret;
'My fragile leaves,' it said, 'his heart enclose.'
Love long has taken for his amulet
One perfect rose.

Why is it no one ever sent me yet
One perfect limousine, do you suppose?
Ah no, it's always just my luck to get
One perfect rose.

_Ia jep qe ia jep zemren dikujt, dergoja me limuzine, (paketimi serish i padenje per dergesen)._ 
&#199;fare femre kjo! :D

----------


## s0ni

SuiGeneris e lexova me pare kete poezi por se kuptova mire pse kerkonte limozinen. ??

----------


## Hyllien

Ben shume mire qe nuk e kupton mire, kur t'a kuptosh mos e ler mendimin te zere vend. :)

Dikush qe e njeh Dorothy Parker me mire mund t'a shpjegoje por duket sikur ajo ironizon dashurine romantike. Pse jo nje limuzine (me gjithe ato zemrat dhe ndjenjat e bukura te luleve). Do te kishte vlere te dyfishte. 
Mos valle vlerat materiale demtojne ato shpirterore ose te pakten i lene ne hije? 
Poezia eshte si nje mireseardhje per dashurine e koheve moderne...e groposen thelle romantizmin, por me te bukur do mbijne filizat e tij. :p Po te kishte nje satire te dyfishte, mund te ironizoje pikerisht dashurine materialiste, duhen pare shkrimet e tjera te saj. 
Pergjigjen me te mire mund te na i jepte i shoqi. :D

----------


## s0ni

lol I'm impressed,...sa mire qe e ke kuptuar, une me te vertete ngeca dhe s'po i gjija domethenie. 
I shoqi do ti kete kthyer kryet diellit, tani te kemi ty per perkthime :)

----------


## Veshtrusja

hahaha SG, e kisha lexuar edhe ate poem. Ka patur _dore_ te lezetcme dreqi. :D

soni, ndersa ate poem qe ke sjelle ti se kisha lexuar me pare. Per ate vogelushen so dear to my heart, apo ndonje gje tjeter, do te te shkruaj ne email ose mp sepse sdua ta kthej temen ne chitty-chatting :D.....

*Somebody's Song*

This is what I vow:
He shall have my heart to keep;
Sweetly will we stir and sleep,
All the years, as now.
Swift the measure sands may run;
Love like this is never done;
He and I are welded one:
This is what I vow.

This is what I pray:
Keep him by me tenderly;
Keep him sweet in pride of me,
Ever and a day;
Keep me from the old distress;
Let me, for our happiness,
Be the one to love the less:
This is what I pray.

This is what I know:
Lovers' oaths are thin as rain;
Love's a harbinger of pain -
Would it were not so!
Ever is my heart a-thirst,
Ever is my love accurst;
He is neither last nor first -
This is what I know.

kte me siguri do e kete shkruar nder nje nga divorset e saja :p lol

----------

